# Toronto Meet up January?



## LucasFur (Dec 12, 2017)

Who's open to do a meet up in January in Toronto? 
We can meet at my place. I am at Yonge and 401, Pretty well in the center of the city off the highway. 

I know we have some serious collectors in the area and have been talking about it for a while. 
Off the top of my head:

Jeremy - JBrooks? 
Len - echerub? 
Lin - wind88? 
Jesse - JFrench?
Ricky - izinite?
Jude Noteboom? 

I think 4-6 and max 10 people is a good number. 
Obviously having previous talks would help me feel comfortable inviting your into my home. 

Bring your stones, bring your knives. 
PM me with inquiries. 

Tentatively Saturday January 20th I think is a good date.


----------



## inzite (Dec 12, 2017)

im in.


----------



## jessf (Dec 12, 2017)

I saw toronto so i came here.


----------



## brooksie967 (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## jklip13 (Dec 14, 2017)

Damn that's going to be fun, have a great time guys


----------



## Omega (Dec 15, 2017)

Ugh, why do you have to be so far away ;(


----------



## ynot1985 (Dec 17, 2017)

Omega said:


> Ugh, why do you have to be so far away ;(



at least you can drive there


----------



## LucasFur (Jun 26, 2018)

I just got booted from another knife group for being a (Canadian) trump supporter. I'm also a Doug Ford supporter (Ontario reference), and Matteo Salvini supporter (Italian heritage) and a Martin Landolt supporter (I love Switzerland) ... And I generally believe in "conservative" values. 

If you can't handle that fact, don't come to my get together, it's not a "safe space" and I will debate you. 
(Only if you bring it up (typically)) 

Hopefully we can keep this 2019 meet up about knives and stones. Just a fair warning.


----------



## StonedEdge (Jul 9, 2018)

Toronto? January? Hosted by someone who's not a rabid liberal? I'm in.


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 10, 2018)

Heil see you there. Just kidding, you’ll nazi me there.


----------



## LucasFur (Aug 24, 2018)

Looking to Push up the knife get together. Might have another in January. 

--- SEPTEMBER 15th --- to coincide with the Tosho/Kosuke request/ approval needed event. 
I know a few people that are coming into Toronto for the event and would be awesome to get everybody together.  Share all the knowledge. 

PM/facebook/instagram me for information. 

Cheers, 
Lucas


----------



## _THS_ (Mar 21, 2019)

LucasFur said:


> I just got booted from another knife group for being a (Canadian) trump supporter. I'm also a Doug Ford supporter (Ontario reference), and Matteo Salvini supporter (Italian heritage) and a Martin Landolt supporter (I love Switzerland) ... And I generally believe in "conservative" values.
> 
> If you can't handle that fact, don't come to my get together, it's not a "safe space" and I will debate you.
> (Only if you bring it up (typically))
> ...


Just to let you know.... in Italy you don't normally say too loudly that you are a Salvini supporter


----------

